
Mental Models I Find Repeatedly Useful - rmason
https://medium.com/@yegg/mental-models-i-find-repeatedly-useful-936f1cc405d
======
stimme
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12040707](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12040707)

But thanks for the reminder, it was an inspiration then and still is.

